# Behaviour advice please??



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Hope is now nearly five months old... We have been very consistent with all her training as we would like her to become an assistance dog for my three year old..

With having four children we have been very strict regarding mealtimes since day one! Once the children sit down to eat Hope goes into her crate with her meal... (open plan house so she can see us at all times with positioning of her crate when we are downstairs). She accepted this very quickly and has normally ate her meal then settled down to sleep until we re-open her crate and give her release signal...

However about two weeks ago she began howling once she finishes her meal... But its not that simple... Normal routine is all kids sit down to eat and being a typical mum I am still running back and forth fetching drinks, doing bens insulin injections etc... Now Hope will howl, really loudly UNTIL i then sit down to eat!! As soon as she sees me approach the table with my plate and sit down she stops immediately, settles down and goes to sleep! (I am in site at all times, so it cant be that she is panicking as cant see me!? Her tail is also wagging the whole time she is howling so isnt distressed in the slightest!)

I do the majority of her training and she is very responsive to me! If I am naughty and eat my lunch on the sofa and she is out, she will curl up next to me (not once has she tried to pinch or even sniff my food!?)

Just interested as to peoples opinions and any suggestions how to stop this as it sounds awful (we live in a semi detatched  Sorry neighbours!)

Thanks xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe she is telling you as a busy mom, to sit down and take a break....she sounds a doll.
I am not sure what it could be really.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol oooo ai do hope so!! Haha. Ooo now dreaming of being able to sit and relax


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondered if covering her crate would do any good as she wouldn't be able to see you.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

puppylove said:


> Just wondered if covering her crate would do any good as she wouldn't be able to see you.


That's certainly worth a try thank you... We did have her crate covered for the first four weeks or so then slowly removed which she seemed fine with, but as u say may be worth taking a step back to see what happens... Thanks xx


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe it would be worth delaying the putting down of her dinner until you yourself are ready to eat? She might be saying "I'm done, are you here to let me out??"

I'd say its a bit of excitement. I found that after my beagle was 6 months she seemed to suddenly have more energy and not want to sleep and simply wanted to be involved in everything! She is probably testing the water a bit - to see what see can get away with and to get some attention/ to be included with what you are doing. It will pass though if you stick at it.

Something that might interest you, We also bought Mollie a special bowl- it has sections which make it harder for them to get the food out - we got this because Mollie was a speed eater which resulting in bad cases of rather strong wind! But it slowed her eating down a lot - keeping her entertained for longer as well. - It was good as she had to work harder for her food which kept her mentally stimulated....

Good luck and I hope she settles soon!


----------

